

The stressful life of a software developer - Pdincau
http://codemonkeybananas.com/the-stressful-life-of-a-software-developer

======
PaulHoule
Personally I find it stressful when people think they can make money on
affiliate advertising of Kent Beck books.

------
lscore720
Unless this is satire - holy third world problems, this made my day.

